# هيا نتكلم عن صناعه مواسير البولي ايثيلين



## ابو يوسف (16 أغسطس 2010)

​ 




مراحل إنتاج مواسير البولي ايثيلين

أولا : الخامات المستخدمة

1 - يتم إنتاج مواسير البولي ايثيلين من خامات البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة النقية وبدون ماده مالئه 
والتي تحتوى على مضادات الأكسدة والمثبتات واللون granules على هيئة حبيبات h.d.p.e100 

2 – يتم تجفيف الخامات داخل وحدات خاصة ( driers ) عند درجة حرارة 90 درجة مئوية للتخلص من الرطوبة إذا ما كانت تحتوى على بعض الأبخرة نتيجة الشحن والنقل . 


ثانيا ً : خطوط الإنتاج

يتم سحب الخامات من وحدات التجفيف أوتوماتيكي إلى خطوط الإنتاج ويتكون خط الإنتاج الرئيسى من الأجزاء الرئيسية الأتيه . 

1- الماكينة الرئيسية ( extruder ) 
وفيها يتم صهر خامات البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة ودفعها إلى قالب التشكيل 

2 – قالب التشكيل ( die head ) 
وفيها يتم تشكيل الماسورة بالقطر والسمك المطولبين 

3 – حمام الفاكيوم ( vacuum tank )
وفيها يتم تثبيت القطر الخارجي عن طريق caliparator لتبريد الماسورة وإعطائها الاستدارة المطلوبة


4 – حمام التبريد ( cooling tank ) 
يتم فيها زيادة تبريد الماسورة بحيث تخرج باردة تماما ً حتى لا يحدث أي تشويه للقطر الخارجي 

5 – وحدات الطباعة ( printing unit ) 
يتم فيها طباعة البيانات كاملة على الماسورة وهى 
اسم الشركة – القطر – النسبة القياسية للأبعاد ( sdr ) – المواصفات القياسية المستخدمة – تاريخ الإنتاج – الخامات المستخدمة h.d.b.e 


6 – الجرار ( haull – off ) 
يقوم الجرار بسحب الماسورة من خط الإنتاج بالتزامن مع كمية البثق الخارجة من الماكينة الرئيسية وكمية الخامة المغذية للماكينة الرئيسية 

7 – المنشار ( cutting unit ) 
يتم قطع الماسورة بالطول المطلوب ودائما ما يكون 12 متر إلا إذا طلب العميل أطوال خاصة 

ثالثا : المعامل والاختبارات

* المرحلة الأولى : أجهزة الاختبارات الخاصة بالمواد الخام ( row material ) 

1 – جهاز قياس معدل التدفق والانصهار ( melt flow rate ) 
 هذا الجهاز يحدد معدل تدفق وانصهار خامات البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة عند درجة حرارة 90 درجة مئوية خلال مدة زمنية 10 دقائق باستخدام كتله وزن 5 كح لخامات الـ h.d.b.e100 كما تستخدم تلك النتائج لتحديد البرنامج الحراري ومعدل البثق على خطوط الإنتاج . 

2 – جهاز تعيين الكثافة ( density balance ) 
ويستخدم لتحديد كثافة خامات البولي إيثيلين للتأكد من أن الخامات الموردة خامات بولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة حيث توجد أنواع خامات بولي إيثيلين مختلفة تتراوح من البولي إيثيلين منخفض الكثافة إلى البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة طبقا لدرجة اللزوجة والبلمرة . 

3 – جهاز تعيين نسبة الرطوبة ويتم ذلك باستخدام فرن حراري عند درجة حرارة 105 درجة مئوية لتحديد نسبة 
( water loos ) .

* المرحلة الثانية : أجهزة الاختبارات الخاصة بالمنتج النهائي( final product ) 

1 – أجهزة قياس الأبعاد الهندسية ( القطر – السمك – الطول – البيضاوية ) والغرض منها المتابعة الدقيقة والدائمة لمطابقة أبعاد المنتج النهائي للمواصفات الفنية المحلية والعالمية . 

2 – جهاز التمدد الطولي ( longtudinal reversion test )
الغرض منه معرفة مدى التمدد الطولي الذي يحدث للمواسير وخاصة بعد إتمام عملية اللحام والتركيب ويجب ألا تتجاوز نسبة التغير في الطول عن 3 % .

3 – جهاز قياس الضغط الداخلي للمواسير ( long term hydrostatic pressure )
الذي يعمل بنظام الحاسب الألى ويتم تغذيتة بالبيانات الخاصة بالعينة المراد اختبارها ويقوم الحاسب الألى من خلال البرنامج المزود به باحتساب ضغط الإختبارالفعلى ومن المعروف أن اختبار الضغط الداخلي لمواسير البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة اختبار طويل الأمد يتراوح من 100 ساعة حتى 1000 ساعة طبقا لقيمة الإجهاد المستخدمة ودرجة الحرارة التي يتم عندها الاختبار . 

4 – جهاز تعيين نسبة الاستطالة وقوة الشد ( elongation & tensil stress at break ) 
ويستخدم هذا الجهاز لتحديد نسبة الاستطالة والتي يجب ألا تقل عن 500 % من الجزء المراد تعيين قيمة الاستطالة له وقوة شد لا تقل عن 18 نيوتن / مم2 وهذا الجهاز يعمل بنظام الحاسب الألى حيث يتم تزويد الحاسب الألى بالأبعاد الهندسية للعينة وسرعة الشد المطلوبة ويقوم الحاسب الألى من خلال البرنامج المزود به باحتساب قيمة الشد والاستطالة عند الكسر . 


5 – جهاز تحضير العينات الخاصة باختبار الشد والاستطالة ( dumble shape ) 
وهو عبارة عن فريزة يتم عن طريقها تحديد الشكل المطلوب dumble shape لاختبار الشد والاستطالة عند الكسر . 


6 – جهاز قياس المرونة ( اللوحين المتوازيين ) 
والغرض منه معرفة المرونة المطلوبة لمواسير البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة ومدى تحملها للإجهادات والأحمال الواقعة عليها ويتم على جزء من محيط الماسورة . 

7 – جهاز قياس درجة الانحناء ( beding ) 
والغرض منه تحديد مدى قوة وتحمل المواسير المصنعة من البولي إيثيلين عالي الكثافة للانحناء ومعرفة مدى الإجهادات الواقعة عليها نتيجة تعرض المواسير للأحمال المختلفة ويتم ذلك على جزء من الماسورة ( شريحة ) 





​


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 أغسطس 2010)

*















​*


----------



## بلاستيك (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## lion_cairo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد معلومات عن كيفية تصنيع الاسفنج


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## م/علي مراد (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد قوانين الضغط الستخدمه في عمل شبكات الري من مواسير البولي ايثلين


----------



## الطيب عبد الرحمن (23 يناير 2011)

تقديم رائع جدا أخي ابو يوسف
هل يا تري من الممكن تبيان هذه الخطوات عن طريق عرض خط الانتاج التفصيلي (كلا علي حدي) 

أيضا ، هل لك ان توضح لنا ما هو الفرق بين (single Extruder) و الـ (Double extruder) ، أيهما الأفضل؟

مع خالص الود والتقدير


----------



## mohammed abdelwhap (26 يناير 2011)

:63::63::63:


----------



## ابو يوسف (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم

اولا قوانين الضغط



أمثال القطر الخارجى +25سم 3 = القطر حتى 250مم طول العينه ​ 

(END CAP) + ضعف طول طبه النهايه ​ 

القطر أكبر من 250مم طول العينه = 1متر + ضعف طول طبة النهايه ​ 

2- يتم تكييف العينات فى درجة حراره 23درجه مئويه ​ 

3- يتم ضبط درجة حرارة الماء عند 20 درجه مئويه ​ 

4- يتم إختيار ضغط ( إجهاد ) التصميم طبقا لدرجة الحرارة وزمن الإختبار بالساعه ​ 

طبقا للجدول الأتى :- ​ 


​ 

اما بالنسبه للطلب الثاني فهو فعلا مفصلا فى الموضوع وهذه صوره للماكينه​ 


​ 
وشكرا​


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (6 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو يوسف (7 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## rafek74 (29 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخى ابو يوسف
و احب ان اشارك مشاركة بسيطة و هى طريقة التشغيل :
1 - التاكد من المقاس المطلوب 
2 - التسخين بفترة كافية على الخط و القالب من 6 الى 9 ساعات حسب المقاس على درجة 150 
3 - مراجعة مسامير الربط للقالب قبل التشغيل كما يتم مراجعة سنترة السمك على دايرالقالب ( مهم جدا )
4 - رفع درجة حرارة التشغيل تقريبا من 180 الى 195 لمدة كافية حسب المقاس ( 1 الى 2 ساعة )
5 - سنفرة مقدمة الجلبة و المادندريل بسنفرة ناعمة جيدا 
6 - سنفرة المعاير النحاسى بسنفرة ناعمة جيدا 
7 - التاكد من داخل و خارج و دورة المياة جيدا 
8 - التاكد من سلامة الجرار و المنشار قبل اللحام ( مهم جدا ) ( صيانة وقائية )
9 - التاكد من الطباعة و ان السالة الموجودة هى المطلوبة 
10 - تشغيل الماكينة ععلى سرعة بطيئة جدا بعد التاكد من وصول الحرارات
11 - ننتظر حتى خروج الخامة من القالب مع مراعة حمل الماكينة باستمرار 
12 - تسخين الدليل الذى سوف يتم اللحام علية جيدا 
13 - ضبط سرعة الجرار و الماكينة ( سرعة التشغيل المطلوبة )
14 -اللحام جيدا 
15 - دورة التبريد و ضبط مستوى الحمام مع القالب و رفع فاكيوم الحمام ببطئ
16 - ان شاء انتاج سليم بدون اى اسكراب 
17 - الطاقة الانتاجية مهمة و لكن جودة الانتاج اهم 
18 - اى سؤال بفضل الله 
19 - نسالكم الدعاء و رمضان كريم


----------



## ابو يوسف (6 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم ولكن فى اقطار ليست بحاجه الى تسخين من 6 الى 9 ساعات مثال على ذلك مقاس 20 الى 40 مم


----------



## حفيظة سويدي (24 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا لك يا مهندس


----------



## ابو يوسف (24 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------

